# Dish Network 522 TV 2 Remote Control Help



## amit5roy5

In my TV 2, the remote control does not work. I think TV 2 is too far from the main receiver. The installer installed it and it worked perfectly. The next day, the remove did not work.

Dish Network gave me all these tips, such as repointing the antenna on the receiver and getting this adapter that they sent us. However, no luck. 

I asked if Dish Network could send someone to take a look to see the probelm. They refused. It is annoying. I can't watch TV in TV2. I have to leave the room just to change the channel! What should I do?


----------



## Bill R

Have you checked to see if you are controlling the receiver with UHF (and not IR)? Bring up the system info screen and see if the UHF address agrees with what your remote2 is actually sending. Someone may have changed the UHF remote address. To determine what UHF address the remote is using press and hold the sat button on the remote until all the device lights come on. Then release the sat key (it will be blinking) and press the # key twice. Count the number of blinks. That should agree with what your info screen shows. If it doesn't you need to change the address so that the remote is on the same address as the receiver.

If that is not the problem try this: First you need to determine where the remote stops working. Turn on your TV2 and go to some room away from the receiver and change to a channel. Then go to your TV2 and see if the channel actually changed to the channel you keyed in. Keep moving closer to the TV2 location and change channels again. Once you determine where the remote stops working you might be able move the little UHF antenna on the back of the receiver to work at a greater distance. Some things you might try is using a coax cable (and a "F" to "F" connector) to move the UHF antenna to a different location. Usually (but not always), higher is better. You just have to move it around to determine that.

The UHF remotes do have very good range and you should be able to find an antenna location that works for you. In fact, they have such long range that, in my neigborhood, I have had to change neighbors remote addresses because they have had problems from other neighbors UHF remotes. This would not happen if the installers would change to a different remote address but I guess they don't know that other neighbors have UHF receivers and are using remote address one (the default).


----------



## jarvantgroup

Remove the antenna from the back of the rcvr and put a coax cable in its place (1'-2', etc.) the other end into one of the out ports of a generic two-way splitter. Place a cable from the TV2 21-69 output to the second output of the two-way splitter. The cable from the input of the two-way splitter either will lead to your TV2 location or into a diplexer. At you TV 2 location, remove the cable from the back of the TV and screw it into the input of a second two-way splitter. One cable will lead from one of the splitter outputs to the TV and a second will lead to the antenna that you will screw into the end with a F-81 barrel connector/coupler. Set this beside the TV, on top, etc. TV2 remote will work like the box is there. It works every time, walls don't matter, distance does'nt matter, you won't need those expensive remote extenders.


----------

